# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] JAXBContext.newInstance("?") erreur

## Bizoo

Bon alors j'ai un problme avec la dclaration d'une nouvelle instance JAXBContext...
J'ai cr un Bean (EJB donc) me faisant un certain traitement avec un fichier xml :


```

```

Je prcise que les fichiers gnr par jaxb qui "map" le fichier xsd que j'utilise ont t bien gnrs, compils et mis dans un .jar qui lui mme  t li au projet.
Lorsque j'essaye d'excuter cette fonction via un "main" dclar dans le bean et donc en utilisant le "debug as Java Application" de Eclipse sur le fichier bean, mon instance JAXBContext est cr avec succs et mon fichier xml est mapp correctement dans ma variable.
Le problme c'est que lorsque je fais appelle  mon Bean pendant l'excution du projet, j'ai une erreur lors de la cration de l'instance JAXBContext qui me dit qu'il ne trouve pas le fichier jmscoutransports\jaxb.properties ...
Je ne vois pas pourquoi dans le premier cas il trouve bien le fichier et dans le deuxime il ne le trouve plus :s
Quelqu'un a une solution ?



P.S.: si je me suis mal exprim, demandez moi des complment car je pense pas avoir t super clair lol

----------


## boubaze

Bonjour,

Je pense que cela viens du fait que indique un chemin relatif qui est diffrent lorsque tu fais appel a ton Bean pendant l'excution de ton projet essaye d'utilis

unmarshal(InputSource source)

Cela devrais mieux passer  :;):

----------

